# Multiple procedures - I have found



## coder067 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can you bill 58558, 58660 and 49322? Everything I have found says you can and it isn't bundled. I want a 2nd opinion.

Thanks


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't find anything that says you can't bill all three. Looks good to me.


----------



## coder067 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2011)

TGIGLIO said:


> Can you bill 58558, 58660 and 49322? Everything I have found says you can and it isn't bundled. I want a 2nd opinion.
> 
> Thanks



Although you can bill them all together, expect to get a denial on the 58660.  The 58660 Lysis of adhesions is a separate procedure, so it is generally considered included when you do another laparoscopic procedure.  Unless the adhesions are so dense that they are obscuring the operative field, or have changed the anatomy in the pelvis, clearing them is part of the 49322 procedure.  The other way you can bill for the additional work for adhesions is to add a 22 modifier to the 49322 and bump up the cost.  You will still need to prove that they were significant and required additional work.


----------

